# portion size - 12 month old



## buttonnose82

does anyone have a visual chart that shows the recommended portion size for a 12 month old please :flower:


----------



## OmarsMum

Hi :hi:

Those two sites will give you an idea about portion sizes for toddlers. xx

https://www.littlepeoplesplates.co.uk/tot-it-up-tool.html

https://www.forparentsbyparents.com/pdf/organic/5_day_poster.pdf


----------



## Lellow

Thanks for posting this.

Now ive read those sites, i actually see now that Aymen isnt eating as little as i thought.

What a relief :thumbup:


----------



## rihanna

omg my LO eats a full banana!


----------



## QTPie

I think that babies all vary - from what I heard (and have applied this), you feed them until they refuse (and bear in mind that a baby will have a "main course" stomach, a "dessert" stomach AND a "milk" stomach).

At about 11/12 months, my son was on a full Ella's kitchen pouch plus a little Plum yoghurt. But by 12 months he rejected shop bought baby food (he would have one a day and one homemade meal) in favour of homemade food. It is a lot harder to judge portion size for homemade food...

I remember reading somewhere that you should compare their hand size to yours and portion accordingly: ie if their hand size is a quarter of yours, then their portion size should be too. However that is for an "average" eater - doesn't take account of a parent having an appetite one extreme or another....

Plus you can't really feed a baby more than they want (and you don't really want to leave one hungry either!): you can only feed them a sensible, nutritious, balanced diet until they are full and refuse.


----------



## OmarsMum

rihanna said:


> omg my LO eats a full banana!

A full banana is still 1 portion hun. They need 4-5 portions of different fruits & veggies per day.


----------



## rihanna

OmarsMum said:


> rihanna said:
> 
> 
> omg my LO eats a full banana!
> 
> A full banana is still 1 portion hun. They need 4-5 portions of different fruits & veggies per day.Click to expand...

thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## QTPie

OmarsMum said:


> rihanna said:
> 
> 
> omg my LO eats a full banana!
> 
> A full banana is still 1 portion hun. They need 4-5 portions of different fruits & veggies per day.Click to expand...

According to one of the links above, one banana = 3 portions of fruit for a "1 to 2 year old". Makes sense.


----------



## rihanna

QTPie said:


> I think that babies all vary - from what I heard (and have applied this), you feed them until they refuse (I remember reading somewhere that you should compare their hand size to yours and portion accordingly: ie if their hand size is a quarter of yours, then their portion size should be too. However that is for an "average" eater - doesn't take account of a parent having an appetite one extreme or another....
> 
> Plus you can't really feed a baby more than they want (and you don't really want to leave one hungry either!): you can only feed them a sensible, nutritious, balanced diet until they are full and refuse.


My LO must be the exception...he has in the past (and still would..he hasnt learnt) eaten and eaten untill he is sick! I have learnt though and only offer what i think but he is always on the look out for food!! lol


----------



## QTPie

rihanna said:


> QTPie said:
> 
> 
> I think that babies all vary - from what I heard (and have applied this), you feed them until they refuse (I remember reading somewhere that you should compare their hand size to yours and portion accordingly: ie if their hand size is a quarter of yours, then their portion size should be too. However that is for an "average" eater - doesn't take account of a parent having an appetite one extreme or another....
> 
> Plus you can't really feed a baby more than they want (and you don't really want to leave one hungry either!): you can only feed them a sensible, nutritious, balanced diet until they are full and refuse.
> 
> 
> My LO must be the exception...he has in the past (and still would..he hasnt learnt) eaten and eaten untill he is sick! I have learnt though and only offer what i think but he is always on the look out for food!! lolClick to expand...

I don't know whether you are the "exception" - have heard of other babies doing the same (not knowing their limits): so it isn't uncommon. Friends who stayed last weekend have a baby who will eat until he is sick (saying that, I think that he may have gotten it from his parents :winkwink: ).

My son used to breastfeed until he was sick VERY regularly, but not at all with solids :shrug:. But I am pretty lucky - we have a "spirited textbook" baby (in Baby Whisperer talk): he generally does what you would expect him to.

QT


----------



## OmarsMum

QTPie said:


> OmarsMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rihanna said:
> 
> 
> omg my LO eats a full banana!
> 
> A full banana is still 1 portion hun. They need 4-5 portions of different fruits & veggies per day.Click to expand...
> 
> According to one of the links above, one banana = 3 portions of fruit for a "1 to 2 year old". Makes sense.Click to expand...

1/3 banana is the min to consider it as a portion. a full banana is still 1 portion. If your LO eats 1 banana s/he still needs another 3-4 veggies & fruits to reach his daily recomended intake of fruits & veggies. 

To reach 4 or 5 a day your LO should eat a min of one portion of 4 to 5 different fruits/ veggies.


----------



## tu123

OmarsMum said:


> Hi :hi:
> 
> Those two sites will give you an idea about portion sizes for toddlers. xx
> 
> https://www.littlepeoplesplates.co.uk/tot-it-up-tool.html
> 
> https://www.forparentsbyparents.com/pdf/organic/5_day_poster.pdf

Great links:happydance:

Thanks Op for a good thread!


----------



## QTPie

Not quite sure what you mean... although I am guessing that we are saying the same thing :)

1/3 to 1/2 banana (not one whole banana) is "one toddler portion" (according to lots of sources).

So a (young) toddler "5 a day" could be:
- 1/2 banana
- 25g raisins
- 1/2 apple
- 1 1/2 teaspoons of peas
- 40g carrots

Yes, they could eat more than that (i.e. have a whole banana which is "more than a portion").

But I doubt that anyone actually weighs all of the portions out - you sort of get used to what is what and try to ensure that they have a balanced, nutritious, filling diet.



OmarsMum said:


> QTPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OmarsMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rihanna said:
> 
> 
> omg my LO eats a full banana!
> 
> A full banana is still 1 portion hun. They need 4-5 portions of different fruits & veggies per day.Click to expand...
> 
> According to one of the links above, one banana = 3 portions of fruit for a "1 to 2 year old". Makes sense.Click to expand...
> 
> 1/3 banana is the min to consider it as a portion. a full banana is still 1 portion. If your LO eats 1 banana s/he still needs another 3-4 veggies & fruits to reach his daily recomended intake of fruits & veggies.
> 
> To reach 4 or 5 a day your LO should eat a min of one portion of 4 to 5 different fruits/ veggies.Click to expand...


----------



## pinktaffy

wow my lo eats so much more healthy and good than i thought looking at them charts.
and her daddy gave her a naughty tea tonight but i feel better now knowing she still got enough fruit and veg lol. im lucky she loves her fruits and veg


----------



## xemmax

rihanna said:


> omg my LO eats a full banana!

Same here! 

I have never considered portion sizes.. :wacko: I always give him a full bowl and let him eat until he's had enough.


----------



## buttonnose82

OM thanks so much for those links!


----------



## bumbleberry

OmarsMum said:


> Hi :hi:
> 
> Those two sites will give you an idea about portion sizes for toddlers. xx
> 
> https://www.littlepeoplesplates.co.uk/tot-it-up-tool.html
> 
> https://www.forparentsbyparents.com/pdf/organic/5_day_poster.pdf

Thanks for these links OM, they're very informative and a great help


----------



## hmcx

I thought Elsbeth was eating too much, everyone always makes comments about how much she eats but after filling in everything she ate today it liiks like she's eating the exact right amount of everything.
I feel more at ease now! Thanks


----------



## Ellie130891

i loveeee the first link omas mum sent my lo is 16 months old i worry sick she doesnt get enough i shall become obsessed with this now!


----------



## ginab

Can I also add that the paediatricians also say you should see their food intake weekly not daily so if they've eaten well one perticular food type one day don't worry if they don't eat it the next. That's my input for what it's worth!


----------

